# Halti - just the collar or the lead?



## Amnesia180 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi All,

I've been looking on Amazon for a Halti, it doesn't give many details apart from what is can be used for.

If I get the Halti collar (the bit that goes over his mouth, that many wrongly refer to as a 'muzzle'), do I also need the lead? or can I just use my own lead?

Do they easily come off? (i.e: after walking) and once I am satisifed my dog is walking well, can I put him back on his normal collar... or are Halti's a life time thing?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

You can use any lead you like with the halti, though quite a few people use a double-ended lead - one end clipped to the halti, the other to the collar.

They come off easily after walking. There's a clip on the back behind the ears - just undo that and the thing comes off forwards.

Some people use them for life, others go back to the collar after the dog learns to walk nicely. It really depends on the dog.

Get your dog used to wearing around the house before you try walking with it. Make putting it on be associated with treats/attention/happy times.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

If you want a bit more security without a double ended lead, the Halti comes with a fabric link you can attach from it to the collar. I stopped using it with my other dog once he was calm on the lead. I have a halti double ended lead now and use it with a2 point attachment harness. It's a very comfortable lead.


----------



## Pindonkey (Feb 5, 2012)

You don't need to use the halti lead if you don't want to,just use your own. 

They come off easilly,too easilly i found. Oscar could slide it off and when we walked with it on it rode up into his eyes. 

While they are more expensive,i find the dogmatic head collars much better for the dog,because they don't tighten and they can't get them off as easilly and they are better quality materials too. 

The halti is fine though if you can put up with the hassle of it riding into eyes and coming off.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

The padded Halti is the best one, for extra control you can use it with any double ended lead, one end clipped to the Halti, one end to the normal dog collar. I like the Ezydog Vario lead - forget whether it's Vario 5 or 6 but it's double-ended 

Be very careful never to jerk the lead when using a headcollar and NEVER use with any type of Flexi or extending lead - it's very dangerous for the dog as it can damage the neck.

The Dogmatic is somewhat better, in my experience, but you need to get a superb fit for it to be comfortable for the dog.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Amnesia180 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been looking on Amazon for a Halti, it doesn't give many details apart from what is can be used for.
> 
> ...


There are many types of head halters, not all work in the same way and not all will suit everyone.

It depends on

shape of dogs head
point of control
hairyness of dog
how many times you want to take it off during a walk etc (ie type of clip, harness or quick release)

Black Dog Head Halter

Agility Warehouse | Dog Agility Equipment and Supplies | Black Dog Head Halter

The Canny Collar

The Canny Collar - The Best Collar to Stop Dogs Pulling on the Lead - Home

The Dogalter

Welcome to Kumfi

The DogMatic

Dogmatic Headcollar

Gentle Controller

GenCon All-in-1

The Gentle Leader

The Gentle Leader at Canine Concepts

The Halti

http://www.companyofanimals.co.uk/halti.php

The K9 Bridle

K9 Bridle | The world's first dog collar

The Newtrix Easy Way

Angela Stockdale, Dog Aggression Specialist - About Angela: an aggressive dog is an unhappy dog

The SWAG headcollar

The SWAG Head Collar

Rope Lead Head Halter

Rope Slip Lead Head Collar Combination

Martingale head halter

Phoenix Martingale Headcollars

http://www.apbc.org.uk/system/files...aring_your_dog_for_a_muzzle_or_headcollar.pdf

http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/walkingyourdogwithheadhalter.pdf


----------



## Amnesia180 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks all..

I think I am going to go with the Halti. I need to start structuring his training too... he seems to bring the ball whenever he feels like it, rarely comes and does not like me taking the ball from him. 

He started training so well, but now it seems like he is saying "I've had enough now".


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

The dogs trust do really good video's for training if thats of any use. Its how I tought my dog fetch and to "leave it" Ive also used the halti... 2 of them, actually because i wasnt sure of the fit.... But I use the canny collar now and its much better in my opinion.

If your interested, I can explain why I think that...


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Personally I like double ended leads, so I'd go for the lead too. The halti one is nice and strong and well padded.


----------

